# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Ip camera σε κλουβι

## ioanniz

Παιδια αυτο το αξεσουαρ δεν ειναι για τον Φιντελ και την Εβιτα, αλλα για τον μπαμπα που λειπει πολλες ωρες στην δουλεια και θελει να τα βλεπει και να ακουει τις φωνουλες τους

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πωπω!!! Πλήρης παρακολούθηση!!!! Θέλω και γω ένα τέτοιο!!! Φοβερό! 

Υπάρχει κίνδυνος να αρχίσουν να μασουλάνε την κάμερα που είναι μέσα στο κλουβί;

----------


## jk21

Υπεροχη κατασταση !

Ομως πρεπει να το βγαλεις εκτος κλουβιου

----------


## ioanniz

Να την βγαλω εξω για να μην χαλασει ; Θα βαλω ενα προστατευτικο μπρστα στον φακο. Λες να τα αγχωνει ;

----------


## ioanniz

........

----------


## jk21

για ποιο λογο να βαλεις προστατευτικο; ποιο το κωλλημα σου να την μεταφερεις οπως ειναι ,ακριβως απο πανω να κοιτα προς τα κατω με εμποδιο μονο τα καγκελα (οχι σημαντικο ) και οχι προστατευτικα ....

----------


## Soulaki

Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια, και ωραίο το κολπάκι σου, αλλα δεν φοβάσαι να ειναι μόνα τους στο μπαλκόνι? 
Κανενα άγριο πουλί εννοώ.

----------


## ioanniz

Τωρα με την κλουβα, δεν ξερω τι κανω, οταν τα ειχα σε μικρο κλουβι τα πηγαινοεφερνα μεσα εξω

----------


## Christos9

Πολυ ωραίος φιλε , μπορείς να μου στείλεις σε μήνυμα τι κάμερα χρησιμοποιείς ;;γτ ενδιαφέρομαι !! Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ioanniz

> Πολυ ωραίος φιλε , μπορείς να μου στείλεις σε μήνυμα τι κάμερα χρησιμοποιείς ;;γτ ενδιαφέρομαι !! Ευχαριστω.


lol δεν μπορω na steilv γιατι ειμαι καινουργιος στο forum  :Happy:

----------


## Christos9

Α οκ!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Γιαννη η συγκεκριμενη καμερα εχει δυνατοτητα καταγραφης? Δηλαδη εχει ενσωματωμενη καρτα μνημης?

----------


## ioanniz

> Γιαννη η συγκεκριμενη καμερα εχει δυνατοτητα καταγραφης? Δηλαδη εχει ενσωματωμενη καρτα μνημης?


Οχι, η συγκεκριμενη δεν παιρνει

----------


## kostas karderines

> Γιαννη η συγκεκριμενη καμερα εχει δυνατοτητα καταγραφης? Δηλαδη εχει ενσωματωμενη καρτα μνημης?


Νικόλα έτσι όπως την βλέπω είναι ίδια με την δικιά μου.μπορειςτην κουνάς πάνω κάτω ,δεξιά αριστερά απο οποιοδήποτε μερος εισαι μεσω κινητου η ταμπλετ....! καρτα  δεν παίρνει αλλα όταν την βλέπεις από το κινητό το ταμπλετ η τον υπολογιστή έχει ένα ας το πούμε κουμπι που λέει βιντεο που μολις το πατήσεις ξεκινάει εγγραφη και αποθηκεύετε στην καρτα μνημης του κινητου η ταμπλετ κ.α

----------


## jk21

> lol δεν μπορω na steilv γιατι ειμαι καινουργιος στο forum


Γιαννη εχεις συμπληρωσει τα 10 ποστ οποτε μπορεις αλλα το κρινω για την περιπτωση αχρειαστο .Δεν απαγορευει κανενας κανονας την ονομασια προιοντος παρα μονο εταιριων λιανικης πωλησης .Απο κει και περα δεν ειναι κατι κρυφο η μαρκα καμερας ,να μην υπαρχει κωλλημα κανονων και να μην την αναφερουμε δημοσια .Ειναι χρησιμη πληροφορια .Αν και απο οτι ειδα πρεπει να ειναι  ΤURBO X  . Το που θα την βρει κανεις ,με απλη αναζητηση θα το βρει αμεσως

----------


## gsklaven

Γι' αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν κινητό android και έχουν στο σπίτι δευτερη συσκευή Android παρατημένη μπορουν με την εφαρμογή ALFRED στο playstore να χρησιμοποιούν την μία ως viewer και την δεύτερη ως καμερα. Πρέπει και οι δυο συσκευες να έχουν ιντερνετ.

----------


## greenalex1996

> Γι' αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν κινητό android και έχουν στο σπίτι δευτερη συσκευή Android παρατημένη μπορουν με την εφαρμογή ALFRED στο playstore να χρησιμοποιούν την μία ως viewer και την δεύτερη ως καμερα. Πρέπει και οι δυο συσκευες να έχουν ιντερνετ.


Με προλαβες  

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ioanniz

θριαμβος !!! τελικα τρωμε λαχανικα, δεν τα βαζω αδικα  :Happy: 


ασε που δεν τα βλεπω να βαριουνται οταν λειπω :Happy0045:

----------


## mai_tai

Η IP camera εχει προσβαση μονο μεσω μοντεμ (wi-fi) σπιτιου ..αλλιως οταν εισαι μακρια...πρεπει να εχεις καποιον υπολογιστη σπιτι ανοικτο κ να παιρνει σημα απο εκει μεσω προγραμματος σωστα..??

----------


## ioanniz

> Η IP camera εχει προσβαση μονο μεσω μοντεμ (wi-fi) σπιτιου ..αλλιως οταν εισαι μακρια...πρεπει να εχεις καποιον υπολογιστη σπιτι ανοικτο κ να παιρνει σημα απο εκει μεσω προγραμματος σωστα..??


H καμερα ειναι σαν ρουτερ απο μονη της. Αμα την ρυθμισεις σωστα μια πριζα θελει μονο και να παιρνει σημα wifi απο το ρουτερ του σπιτιου. Δεν χριαζεται ανοικτος υπολογιστης.

----------


## kostas karderines

> Η IP camera εχει προσβαση μονο μεσω μοντεμ (wi-fi) σπιτιου ..αλλιως οταν εισαι μακρια...πρεπει να εχεις καποιον υπολογιστη σπιτι ανοικτο κ να παιρνει σημα απο εκει μεσω προγραμματος σωστα..??


Στέλιο εγώ όταν είμαι σπίτι την βλέπω μέσω wi-fi και όταν είμαι εκτός την βλέπω από τα δεδομένα του κινητού η από οποιοδήποτε wi fi που βρω!εγω ασ πουμε ελειπα εκτος αθηνων και εμπαινα απο το wi fi του ξενοδοχειου και εβλεπα τα πουλια.με μία λεπτομέρεια ότι για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να έχεις μία σελίδα.μπορείς λοιπόν να κατεβάσεις αυτό,ΑΡcamera p2p και είσαι κομπλε!όταν το κατεβάσεις έχει με πληρωμή και χωρίς! Δεν χρειάζεται φυσικά να σου πω πιο θα επιλέξεις!

----------


## mai_tai

Δεν χρειαζεσαι Dynamic ip..??

----------


## mai_tai

Ευχαριστω πολυ Κωστα -Εχω αγορασει κ εγω μια απο εξω..-βλεπω κανονικα μεσω wi-fi...-αλλα ρωτησα κ μου ειπαν για να βλεπεις απο μακρια χρειαζεσαι dynamic ip..!Δεν ειμαστε για τετειες συνδρομες...αλλα δεν εχω προσεξει την παραπανω σελιδα π εσγραψες-Θα δω κ οταν εχω χρονο θα το προσπαθησω-Ευχαριστω πολυ για την πληροφορια!

----------


## George.72

> Γι' αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν κινητό android και έχουν στο σπίτι δευτερη συσκευή Android παρατημένη μπορουν με την εφαρμογή ALFRED στο playstore να χρησιμοποιούν την μία ως viewer και την δεύτερη ως καμερα. Πρέπει και οι δυο συσκευες να έχουν ιντερνετ.


Γιώργο, σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση...δουλεύει άψογα...

----------


## ioanniz

Αυτες οι καμερες ερχονται με την δικια τους σελιδα, απλα θελουν 2-3 ρυθμισουλες αυτες και το ρουτερ και εισαι κομπλε. Εμενα μου βγκε η πιστη βεβαια γιατι το εκανα μονος, αλλα ενας τεχνικος που ξερει απο δικτυα συο κανει σε 10λεπτα

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγώ την χρεισιμοποιω με αυτόν τον τρόπο 3 χρόνια όπως και άλλη δύο φίλοι μου! Εάν χρειαστείς κάτι μου λες.εάν θες σου στέλνω ένα βιντεακι αύριο που μπορω να τραβιξω για να δεις πως μπαίνω εγώ από το ταμπλετ η το κινητό.

----------


## kostas karderines

> Αυτες οι καμερες ερχονται με την δικια τους σελιδα, απλα θελουν 2-3 ρυθμισουλες αυτες και το ρουτερ και εισαι κομπλε. Εμενα μου βγκε η πιστη βεβαια γιατι το εκανα μονος, αλλα ενας τεχνικος που ξερει απο δικτυα συο κανει σε 10λεπτα


Γιάννη δηλαδή χωρίς να κάνεις κάτι πέρα από τον τεχνικό,έφτιαξες την δικιά σου να μπαινει από οπουδήποτε χωρίς να κατεβάσεις κάποια σελίδα?

----------


## Esmi

Πω πω τι φοβερο σύστημα είναι αυτό;; χαχα!Κανονική παρακολούθηση! Να τα χαίρεσαι τα μικρούλια  :Happy:

----------


## ioanniz

> Γιάννη δηλαδή χωρίς να κάνεις κάτι πέρα από τον τεχνικό,έφτιαξες την δικιά σου να μπαινει από οπουδήποτε χωρίς να κατεβάσεις κάποια σελίδα?


κωστα αυτες οι ip καμερες ερχονται με την σελιδα τους ετοιμη. η εταιρεια εχει δικο της server και φιλοξενει το streaming της καμερας εκει, εσυ ρυθμιζεις την καμερα σε ποιον ιστοτοπο θα stremαρει με username και password ωστε να μπαινεις μονο εσυ (ολα αυτα ειναι σε αυτοκκολητακι στο κατω μερος της καμερας). μετα πρεπει να ρυθμισεις το ρουτερ να ανοιξει μια πορτα στην καμερα (port forward) και στο τελος να ρυθμισεις το DDNS του ρουτερ να στελνει την ip του (επειδη ειναι κυλιομενη) ιστοσελιδα της καμερας....ακουγεται μπερδεμενο αλλα δεν ειναι

----------


## kostas karderines

Την ξέρω Γιάννη την διαδικασία αφού σου λεω ότι έχω την ίδια και την εχω να βλέπω απο παντου.απλά την έφερα απ έξω και ίσως γι αυτο χρειάστηκε να κατεβάσω αυτή την σελίδα!

----------

